# Об инсталлере Gentoo

## Sasha2

Вот непонятно как действовать дальше после установки.

Раньше после установки Gentoo 2005 я спокойно давал команду emerge rp-pppoe и подключался к Интернету.

Теперь же для установки эхтого пакета от меня уже требуется соединение с Интернетом.

Вот что делать в такой ситуации.

Ну че разрабы, такой даже вещи не предвидели?

----------

## Sasha2

Ну что господа Гуру, слабо ответить на такой простенький вопрос.

Каким же образом в новом Gentoo 2006 подключиться к Интернету после установки на жесткий диск?

----------

## cmind

Псмотри emerge -pv rp-pppoe

может ему для сборки какие-то пакеты с инета нужны?

Тогда просто USE поменяй.

----------

## Sasha2

Дак в том в то все и дело.

А смотреть, я смотрел.

А нужно ему для сборки ppp и он сам и все, но их просто нет в портежах.

И взять их можно только из Интернета.

Вот так, ребята написали свой инсталлятор сраный

----------

## viy

А скопировать с лайв-сд нельзя в $DISTDIR? Версия может отличаться,

надо просто emerge'ить ту, исходники которой в наличии.

----------

## Sasha2

Все получилось наконец.

Процедура:

1. Идем на gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles

2. Берем оттуда все то, что начинается с ppp и все то, что начинается с rp-pppoe

(Это важно, разбираться я не стал, но в первый раз легкомысленно взял ppp только версии 2.4.2 и снова был жестоко наказан).

3. Все это хозяйство копируем на дискеты или CD по вкусу и идем в наше только что установленное Gentoo 2006.

4. КОпируем все эти файлы в /usr/portage/distfiles

5. Далее просто emerge rp-pppoe

Все теперь мы с Интернетом и может дейстовать как обычно.

P.S. Кстати 2006 настолько ребята поленились, что при инсталляции не создается точек монтирования для каомпакт дисков и флопиков.

Самому конечно не трудно создать, однако это говорит об их отношении к выполняемой работе.

----------

## Alice in W

OFF

если честно, я лично от души надеюсь, что по-тихому загнёцца этот инсталлер и сама эта идея про него...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

/OFF

----------

## Sasha2

Я тоже так думаю.

Вообще, пока что от этого инсталлера одни хлопоты.

Честно говоря вот почему:

1. Что инсталлер делает, так это только разбивку диска в графическом режиме.

2. Инсталлер абсолютно не может выполнять настроку модемов и adsl.

3. Инсталлер устанавливает LiveCD-kernel (а стандартные gentoo-sources не умеет устанавливать),

 который при обычном обновлении затирается, и если в этот момент не установить gentoo-sources

и не сконфигурировать их, то все - система становится битой.

4. Таким образом, пройдя через все эти дополнительные трудности, в конечном счете, получаем обычную систему,

что и без инсталлера + дополнительный геморой, которы мы обязаны именно этому инсталлеру.

5. Пу допустим даже и есть этот инсталлер, что разве трудно было ребятам из Gentoo пердоставить обчный InstallCD?

----------

## fank

а к этому инсталлеру случайно плётка не прилагается?

чтоб хлестать себя, мучиться с установкой и приговаривать:"нет, я буду им пользоваться, буду, раз они про него так много говорят"

не нравится вам инсталлер - любой лайв в руки и вперёд

ваши личные предпочтения не будут интересовать кого-то ровно до тех пор, пока вы сами не поучаствуете в разработке дистра

----------

## Alice in W

 *fank wrote:*   

> а к этому инсталлеру случайно плётка не прилагается?
> 
> чтоб хлестать себя, мучиться с установкой и приговаривать:"нет, я буду им пользоваться, буду, раз они про него так много говорят"
> 
> не нравится вам инсталлер - любой лайв в руки и вперёд
> ...

 

понятно

----------

## ominous

В 2006 инсталер появился?   :Shocked:   я его не заметил и по привычке ручками всё заинсталил...   :Laughing:   Криво правда, но это уже оффтом   :Laughing: 

----------

## |cub|

Ересь это для новичков которые любят ГУЙ и с консоли ничего сделать не могут. Без ГУЯ установка прекрасно работала, работает и будет работать.  ИМХО канешн

----------

## Apexman

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Кстати 2006 настолько ребята поленились, что при инсталляции не создается точек монтирования для каомпакт дисков и флопиков.
> 
> Самому конечно не трудно создать, однако это говорит об их отношении к выполняемой работе.

 

Эээ... Наверное, потому, что inotify+udev+hal+dbus теперь "мейнстрим", и оно "само" должно создавать точки монтирования и монтировать, по-идее. "Флопики" не в счет, т.к. пользуются ими, я думаю, еще только у "нас"...

----------

## nikitka

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> Все получилось наконец.
> 
> Процедура:
> 
> 1. Идем на gentoo.osuosl.org/distfiles
> ...

 

Я могу рассказать другую процедуру.

Монтируем image.squashfs куда-нибудь, там делаем quickpkg на нужные пакеты (хотя я делал на все, вдруг что понадобится) и ставим нужные тебе ppp и rp-pppoe. да. список тех пакетов, которые стоят в livecd можно посмотреть в /usr/livecd/db/

 *Sasha2 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. Кстати 2006 настолько ребята поленились, что при инсталляции не создается точек монтирования для каомпакт дисков и флопиков.
> 
> Самому конечно не трудно создать, однако это говорит об их отношении к выполняемой работе.
> ...

 

Да инсталятор вообще плохой. ужасный я бы сказал. там принципе идея то хорошая, но как он блин работал. я с бубном танцевал около 2х дней. как бы можно было бы забить и забыть, но ведь у людей то работает. у меня просто падало на каком-то моменте ядро (что-то у меня с железом не так на самом деле), но вот выяснить где оно падало было совсем нереально. Причем падало на разных местах, то на установке glibc то еще на чем-то. Раньше инсталятор (точнее его отсуствие) мне нравилось больше  :Wink: 

----------

## Angel

Задайтесь вопросом, что такое интернет?

Отвечаю - это шнур категории 5e с разъёмом rj-45 и DHCP. Втыкаем куда хоцца - бац и интернет. Хоть в холодильник(такие есть).

У меня такой шнур есть, и не обязательно он должен выходить из прова.

Делается это просто, железки cisco, dlink, 3com... которые зовуться роутерами входят в интернет сами через pppoe или ppptp.

Железок этих - пруд пруди, среди них есть очень интересные коробочки. Например входит ethernet а выходит телефон, хотя сам ethernet был получен через телефон по adsl. Voip называется.

Я с лайв сд гружусь, а у меня инет уже сам настроился и работает.

Знай роутеры.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Angel wrote:*   

> Знай роутеры.

 

Точкорушные (для стрима) в феврале по 5 баков продавали... c LAN.

----------

